# Split Rim bolts



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Guys,

Lloyd at the Wheel Doctor kindly refurbed my wheels a couple of months back.

Im now looking to source a new set of split rim bolts to complement my new wheels.

Ive found a few companies who supply chrome/stainless and titanium bolts, however, i really like the idea of some anodised red ones.

Second off all, all split rim bolts appear to be the same style of bolt :










Can you use other styles of bolts, or is this the most common one for a reason???

Does anyone know a decent supplier of anodised bolts that wont cost the earth? (baring in mind i need 128 bolts)

Cheers


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

there is a place in germany which is pretty good and am sure they have them, will try and find the website for you.

the other place to try is just matz


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I would try www.imagewheels.co.uk


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

cheers guys


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Someone from e36coupe.com recommended this site on eBay to me:

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Felgenfuchs?_rdc=1


----------

